# Hiring IT Application Engineer



## Kimberlie (Dec 25, 2016)

Primary Location: Sydney
Employment type: Schedule Full-time


Printing and Graphics Industry. 


Main responsibilities and key activities

Installation and configuration of Software Solutions
Integration of software solutions into customers’ existing workflow
System setup and configuration
Define and setup workflows
Provide post-sales application training to customers and dealers (post sale support may include onsite and remote)
Provide ongoing product and technical support to customers
Contribute to product knowledge
Filing reports regarding product problems
Researching technical issues

Qualification

Working knowledge of software products (Predominantly CAD-CAM)
5-6 years of experience in printing & packaging industry
2-3 years’ experience of working on Application software to prepress, preproduction or graphic arts industry
Experience with Windows Servers 2003 and higher and Windows XP and higher
Basic understanding of virtualization technologies, cloud computing and distributed IT environments
Basic understanding of LAN, WAN
Basic understanding of AD, DNS, DHCP
Experience in ArtiosCAD is a must
Attributes

Analyze, isolate and troubleshoot technical issues
Communicate clearly and professionally in both written and oral communications
Ability and desire to learn and expand current skill set
Proactively anticipate and escalate issues to ensure quick resolution times
Fast learner with ability to retain information efficiently
Work effectively under pressure in a team environment
Ability to travel interstate and overseas when required


----------

